# PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-5820K + Geforce GTX 980 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-5820K + Geforce GTX 980 [Anzeige]*

					Sehr hohe Ansprüche bei der Grafikleistung sowie der CPU-Performance erfüllt der neue PCGH-Extreme-PC. Im Vergleich zu seinem Vorgänger ist dieser PC nicht nur schneller, sondern auch deutlich günstiger geworden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Extreme-PC GTX980-Edition: Core i7-5820K + Geforce GTX 980 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Lichtfaenger (11. Oktober 2014)

Moin, Moin!

Gibt es die Charts mit den _Vergleichen_ z. B. zum 4790 [Devils Canyon] mittlerweile nicht mehr? Oder wo kann ich die abrufen bzw. vergleichen?

Groetjes und schönes WE,

Lichtfaenger


----------



## Flitze-Katze (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, nach Durchforsten der Foren/Themen etc. hoffe ich, hier am rechten Ort zu sein...(?)  Falls doch nicht, bitte ich um Entschuldigung und eventuellem Hinweis wo..wie..weshalb.. meine Fragen zum gerade frisch angekündigten und beworbenen PCGH-Extreme-PC s.o. - anderswo zu stellen sind.
Frage Nr. 1: Wird der 6 Kerner, mit dem derzeitig verbauten Lüfter,  moderate Übertaktungsmassnahmen rein kühltechnisch verkraften oder sollte ich mir dann doch gleich einen (noch kostspieligeren) Spiele-bzw. Arbeits-PC mit Voll-/oder Teilintegrierter Wasserkühlung bauen (lassen) ? 
2. Qual der Wahl bezüglich des Betriebssysthems: 
a) Windows 7 vorkonfiguriert mitbestellen (hoffentlich ohne Treiberprobleme) 
b) Windows 8 bzw. 8.1 extra bestellen und selbst installieren (Vorteile/Nachteile ?)   
c) keins von beidem und auf Windows 10 warten  (wann kommt das voraussichtlich i.d. Handel ?)
3. Frage: Arbeits-PC= Bildbearbeitung, speziell die Verarbeitung der 36 Megapixel-Bilddateien meiner  Sony 7R ..der Core i7-5820+Geforce GTX 980 - speziell der Sechskerner, sollte doch diese umfangreichen Bilddateien, besonders bei Panoramaaufnahmen erzeugt, gut bewältigen können ? 
4.Frage(n) bezüglich eines "Nachkaufs" und Einbau einer Soundkarte (Fertig-PC's werden ja, soweit ich informiert bin, nicht auf Kundenwunsch ausgestattet)  
b) Was muss ich beachten Hardwareseitig/Treiberseitig  u n d  Konfigurationsmässig ?
b) Erfordert der nachträgliche Einbau einer Soundkarte eine neue Installationsroutine bei Microsoft ?
c) unterscheiden sich OEM-Versionen diesbezüglich von den "Vollversionen" von Windows 7/8 oder 10 ?

Wer sich, von der Anzahl und Beschaffenheit der Fragen her, überfordert oder unterfordert fühlt....
alle anderen bitte ich um ihre Meinung und Ratschlag

Danke... und "Neuen" sollte eine gewisse "Schonzeit" eingeräumt werden

Flitze-Katze (sitzt neben meinem Laptop)
P.S.: und nein, möchte z.Z. keinen PC "selber bauen"


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (11. Oktober 2014)

Der PC ist doch schon einmal ein bisschen besser als die üblichen, nicht perfekt aber gut.


----------



## Flitze-Katze (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort - na ja, vielleicht kann mir jemand ausführlicher, zumindest auf die Frage nach dem "richtigen" Betriebssysthem für den neuen PC, etwas definitiv Hilfreiches anmerken.
   Der Service von Microsoft für Win 7 wird ja im Frühjahr 2015 eingestellt.Ein Auslaufprogramm mit einem neuen Spiele-PC kaufen...?! und alternate bietet zwar einen, in Coop mit PCGH konfigurierten PC m i t Win 8.1 zum Kauf an - geht doch - den neuen Ultimate PC jedoch ausschließlich mit Win 7. 
Weshalb nicht "wahlweise" liebe PCGH Redakteure ?
 Zuvorderst stelle ich mir die Frage: kriege ich den PC mit den nötigen Treibern für Grafikkarte/Ram-Speicher/Mechanische Tastatur  usw. ohne Informatik/Hacker Ausbildung zum laufen ?! Ich befürchte, einen teuren PC gekauft zu haben, das Ding nicht richtig zum Laufen zu bringen (Treiberprobleme..) und dann zu einem ungnädig gestimmten örtlichen PC-Ladenbesitzer zu dackeln und darum bitten zu müssen, den bei alternate gekauften PC zum funktionieren zu bringen. Für mich eine Horrorvorstellung...
Flitze-Katze 

Zusatz: habe soeben die Anleitung zum Aufspielen des Winwows Betriebssysthem 7 von Herrn Waad abgespeichert und nun ohne Dia-Schau-u. Tonruckler ansehen können und ..na scheint ja nicht sooo schwierig zu sein.Werd's dann mal mit 8.1 und Selbstinstallation probieren...hat ja auch mit XP funktioniert ...wie das mit'nem neuen Thementhread funktioniert weis ich leider (noch) nicht

WICHTIG: Soeben erhielt ich eine Antwort von "alternate-SVEN" in der er mir meine Fragen ausführlich und kompetent beantwortete. DANKE AN SVEN (wobei mir nur noch das Problem mit dem neu anzuschaffenden Hackbrett offen bliebe..mmh..grübel..seufz..stöhn)


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (14. Oktober 2014)

Am besten wäre es denke ich wenn du hier in diesem Unterform einfach einen Fred aufmachst oder dich per E-Mail meldest, kannst ja einmal einen Moderator fragen, die helfen dir bestimmt gerne weiter.


----------



## Flitze-Katze (3. November 2014)

Hallo, Commander-Phalan, 
nachdem ich mehr Zeit aufgewendet hatte, habe ich hier und anderweitig, schon etliche Erläuterungen zu meinen Fragen bekommen. Soeben lese ich, bei der Produkt-Information zu dem PC bei alternate: "Vorbestellung  m i t  Windows 8.1".Jetzt komme ich dem Kauf schon bedeutend näher - auf der Warte-Bestellliste steht der Extreme-PC nun definitiv...ich hoffe, damit auch einer eventuell notwendigen Bios-Optimierung, zu entkommen.Ehrlich, insgeheim hatte ich darauf gehofft, dass die Redakteure und alternate das Windows 7 rauskegeln und das neueste Betriebssystem installieren würden.Was nun tatsächlich geschehen ist.War doch die richtige Entscheidung, etwas abzuwarten.
Zwei Bewertungen zu diesem PC betonen beidesmal, dass die user zuerst das Bios neu "updaten" mussten.Aber..irgendwo habe ich doch gelesen, alternate baut die PC zusammen, testet diese - ob mit oder ohne Betriebssystem bestellt - auf Funktion und erst dann, wenn alles "für gut befunden wurde", gehen die PC's raus zum Kunden..Diese zwei Kunden hatten jedoch sofort einen Blue Screen und ohne Treiberupdate "ging garnichts"...grübel (?!) Was ich insofern sehr begrüßenswert finde, ist, dass das dann n i c h t verheimlicht wird.Spricht insofern f ü r alternate
Warte auf die nächste PCGH Printausgabe (wie häufig..seit 1. Erscheinungsdatum) und bin sehr gespannt auf den Test des mittleren Intel-Sechskerners mit 40 Lanes - wenn die bei PCGH doch die Erleuchtung hätten und noch 'ne "uber" Ultimate-edition, mit diesem Prozessor rausbrächten..DAS wäre dann wirklich MEIN PC = für Bildbearbeitung  u n d  downsampling in Spielen.Die "vollen lanes" müssten gewisse Vorteile bringen, z.B. bei dem Datenaustausch zwischen mehreren SSD's (Bildbearbeitung von 34er Vollformat-RAW Dateien) .
Die Idee mit der "all-in-one Wakü" und die daraus resultierenden Vor-u. Nachteile hat für mich z.Z: keine Bedeutung mehr.Die Vorteile scheinen, zumindest bei der jetzigen Generation (ausser Swiftec), den Nachteilen ebenbürtig zu sein. Da spielte auch - die Befürchtung mit  - das Gewicht des Luftkühlers würde auf längere Gebrauchsdauer, das Motherboard "verbiegen" oder zumindest "Biegespannungen" erzeugen.Irgendwo las ich schon einmal so etwas - Kühlergewicht+Erwärmung=Durchbiegung - trotz "backplate"...

Gruss   Christoph 
P.S.: wer sich hier verwundert fragt:"weshalb macht der hier so'n Frage-Antwort Aufstand ?" Na-ja, sind 'ne ganze Stange 2500 Euronen.. wenn ich einen neuen Laserdrucker - ein neues Hackbrett und so diverse Zubehörteile, wie ev. eine Soundkarte dazuzähle, noch einiges mehr.Alles was ich hier habe, funktioniert nur mit XP und wohl kaum mit 64er Windows.Nun ist wenigstens das leidige 7 oder 8.1 Problem ad acta gelegt.Danke an PCGH ! und vielleicht liest der Herr Daniel hier mit...


----------



## xSauklauex (3. November 2014)

Einfach mal eine 980 im custom design und nen gescheiten Lüfter ala Dark Rock 3


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. November 2014)

Hallo Flitze-Katze,

danke für dein Feedback. Noch mal kurz zum Betriebssystem: Wir waren quasi gezwungen von Windows 7 auf 8.1 umzustellen, da Microsoft PC-Bauern keine Lizenzen mehr für Komplett-PCs zur Verfügung stellt. An sich ist das aber jetzt nicht mal mehr so schlecht, angeblich erhalten 8.1-Kunden das neue Windows 10 gratis. 

Gruß,
Daniel


----------



## Flitze-Katze (9. November 2014)

xSauklauex schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine 980 im custom design und nen gescheiten Lüfter ala Dark Rock 3



Tja, da rätsele ich bereits seit der Ankündigung des PCGH Extreme-PC herum: welcher Hersteller, liefert die verbaute Geforce GTX 980 ? 

Lese ich den neuesten Produktvergleich in PCGH 12/2014, so wäre die dort an erster Stelle mit 1,56 Wertung aufgeführte MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G zum Preis von ca. 560 € das bestgetestete Produkt.Im direkten Vergleich z.B. zu der ASUS GTX 980 Strix mit einer Wertung von 1,62 und zu einem Preis von ca. 580 €....das bessere Produkt (?)
Frage: welche Grafikkarte steckt denn nun in dem Extreme-PC ? und rein kaufmännisch gerechnet,...müsste alternate doch die MSI auswählen.Es sei denn, die verbauen grundsätzlich das, was gerade greifbar ist (ohne spezielle Lagerhalterung) und dann die "billigste" Lösung.Ich hoffe nicht, dass hier zu einer der beiden Karten mit der geringsten Punktezahl und dem "kleinsten" Preis gegriffen wird.
Interessant ist selbstredend das "Spulenfiepen", was bei der MSI auch - wie bei der Strix - "unauffällig" ist.
Wer liefert hierzu die "Auflösung" ...und erlöst mich von der nervigen Grübelei ? 

Gruß   Christoph  und danke an Daniel  ... im voraus auch für ..s.o. ... mein Zeigefinger schwebt über dem "Bestellbutton"...
P.S.: ...sind inzwischen die Startprobleme mittels Treiberupdates von Asus beseitigt ? Da kann ich hier ja so einiges ungutes lesen - von Exoten-Ram war da aber keineswegs die Rede...und wieso wird die Grafikkarte nicht explizit benannt, welche zur Auslieferung kommt ? ..und testen die alternate PC-Bauer das fertige Produkt= "Fertig-PC" nun wirklich auf "Funktionalität" ?
Ach, ja... wenn dann das "update" von 8.1 auf Windows 10 wirklich kostenlos wäre...gab's  schon mal vergleichbares...wäre "Verbraucherfreundlich" und hoffentlich ohne "Werbemüll"...und gibt's zu dem "vorinstallierten Office" auch eine Datendisc..und was kostet die Verwandlung in eine "Vollversion" ?


----------



## Flitze-Katze (11. November 2014)

OOOCH - NÖÖÖH,
lese gerade: PCGH Ultimate-PC LIEFERTERMIN UNBEKANNT    Ganz in roter Schriftfarbe...JA - ist angekommen !

der gleiche PC  o h n e  Betriebssystem ist allerdings noch lieferbar. Ominös=sehr verwunderlich.

Wäre doch etwas Kundenfreundlich(er) von alternate, zumindest die Gründe für die "Nicht-Lieferbarkeit" des PC anzuzeigen.
Oder sind das "Geschäftsgeheimnisse" ?

So kann der enttäuschte Leser und potentielle Kunde, nur mutmaßen:

1) kriegen die im Auftrag von alternate bisher tätigen "Freien PC- Bauer" (?) das mit der "blue-screen" bereinigten Lauffähigkeit nicht auf die Reihe ?
oder
2) sind die Grafikkarten "alle ausverkauft" ?
oder
3) soll da noch was am Preis - Ausstattung - o.a. verändert werden ?
oder
4) soll der PCGH-Ultimate PC ganz oder zumindest zeitweilig "zurückgehalten werden"... bis die preislich knapp darunter liegende Charge "abverkauft" ist ?

Also, bei dem blödsinnigen "Eiswasser-Duschen" event habe ich n i c h t mitgespielt..und jetzt kommt hier die "Eis-Kalte-Dusche" in Form von:  LIEFERTERMIN UNBEKANNT

und was sagt meine Flitze-Katze dazu ?    die knurrt vernehmlich und wetzt die Krallen am Ledersofa... WEG DA- MIEZE !

t'schüs  C.


----------



## GT200b (7. Februar 2015)

Wie gerne ich den i7-5820k hätte. Ich finde den Unterbau etwas zu teuer. 4x4gb für 250€ ist schon heavy. Die CPU ist ja ein relatives Schnäppchen für ca 370€


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2015)

Die CPU alleine reicht halt nicht.
Ohne RAM und Board nützt das nichts und das kostet dann eben.
Wenn ich mir den Preis des Rampage so anschaue. Mannomann.


----------



## Flitze-Katze (5. März 2015)

Praxisbericht: Der PCGH Extreme- PC
steht nun in meinem Wohnzimmer.Still und leise hat er sich in mein Spieler-Herz  geschlichen.

Na ja, war zuerst etwas skeptisch nachdem ich die Hiobsberichte von wegen "blue-screen" res. aus veralteten Bios Treibern etc. las...und wegen des - so war ich überzeugt: "fetten uneffizienten schweren Luftkühlers" hätte ich mir eine Wa-Kühlung gewünscht...Alles unberechtigte Mutmaßungen ! Als ich, um eine zweite SSD für Foto-Bearbeitung  einzubauen , das Gehäuse öffnete..vier Rändelschräubchen abschrauben...Seitenwände L+R abziehen..fertig - war ich angenehm berührt..

1. der Luftkühler ist rel. zierlich - 
2. die Aufteilung des Innenraums ist gekonnt durchdacht 
 3. die Fertigungsqualität ist wirklich hervorragend 
4. die Montage aller Hardware-Geräte ist tadellos (Kabel gebündelt und sinnvoll verlegt) - nichts war "abgefallen" oder "wackelte" und es lagen weder lose Schrauben noch sonstige "vergessene Montage-Artikel" im gut gedämmten Gehäuse....
 5. besonders gefallen mir die auf Schienen laufenden Laufwerkseinschübe, welche es zum Kinderspiel machen, neue SSD's/HDD's einzubauen.

Die gefürchtete Installation des anderweitig (weitaus günstiger) gekauften Betriebssystem Windows 8.1 (mit CD und orig. key-card): die gesamte Prozedur verlief - gemessen an den Installations-Erfahrungen mit Windows 95/98/Me/XP   r a s e n d  schnell und völlig problemlos, dank einem neu geschalteten ultra schnellen Internetanschluss wurden neue Treiber für die Grafikkarte etc. , in vorher ungeahnter Schnelle, heruntergeladen und installiert.Für mich liegen mindestens Galaxien zwischen dem Treiber-Such-und Findegequäle früherer Zeiten und der jetzigen Generation von Computer-Hardware und Software
Von  der Vielfalt von Funktionen des UEFI bin ich völlig überwältigt ... auch hier liegt ein Generationensprung von ca. 14 Jahren Entwicklung zwischen meinem alten Laptop und dem neuen PC. So, als wäre ich von einem Lada aus dem Jahr 65 auf einen Porsche boxster umgestiegen....

Was gibt's noch zu berichten ?  Der Sechskerner öffnet und bearbeitet mit GIMP und einem Sony-Fotoprogramm die 34 Mega-Pixel Aufnahmen meiner Sony A 7R Digital-Kamera RAW-Format im Augenblick eines Wimperzucken...boooaah..irre...die Bilderschau baut sich in Echtzeit auf ! So fix könnte ich kein Fotoalbum umblättern.Videos (Spiele-Beurteilungen von  Spiele-Opas..) kann ich jetzt ohne Dia-Schau Verzögerung streamen.

But last not least: die Entscheidung, an Stelle einen teuren 4K LED-Bildschirm zu kaufen, mir einen SAMSUNG curved TV 4K High Definition neuester Bauart, zuzulegen...war goldrichtig ! Riesiges Bildformat - in herrlichen Farben und Wahnsinns-Auflösung - funktioniert hervorragend mit der von alternate eingebauten NVIDIA 980 von ZOTAC.Ein Traum von Kino-feeling.. Skyrim "The Elder Scrolls V" läßt sich mit  4K Auflösung ruckelfrei spielen...und das an diesem Format.Hier ein kleiner tip: einzig die 59 Hertz Einstellung im Grafik-Menü funktionierte...hatte fast verzweifelt alle niederen - so unterhalb von 45 eingestellt - jedesmal blieb der Bildschirm schwarz...und die automatisch voreingestellten 60 Hertz wollten Bildschirm/Grafikkarte  auch nicht akzeptieren.. und aufgepasst: ein 14,90 € HDMI Kabel (mit dem blauen Logo !) reicht...lasst euch kein 95 € Öhlbach aufschwatzen !!
Zur "Bedienungsmannschaft":  das Logitech Mäuschen G 502 und die G 910 Tastatur gefallen mir auch sehr..und scheinbar auch dem Extreme- PC..funktionieren tadellos und präzise - beim schnellen Text-Tippen, so wie jetzt, fast zu präzise, manchmal gibt's gedoppelte Buchstaben.Ist aber alles Gewöhnungs- und Übungssache.
Auch mein uraltes Speed-Link Head-set (1. Generation) funktioniert wie gewohnt..allerdings immer noch mit rumpelnden Bässen und fehlenden Mitteltönen...und der Sandisc Extreme USB3 64 GB Speicherstick ist äußerst flink und deshalb doppelt praktisch...

Also, ich bin (fast) restlos zufrieden und glücklich mit meinem neuen PC.
 Brüte allerdings darüber, welche SOUNDKARTE ich mir anschaffen werde...?  und vor allem: wo ich die im Gehäuse unterbringe ?! Direkt unterhalb der Grafikkarte ist noch ein Slot frei - darunter ist die WLAN-Karte verbaut... FRAGE:  wie bekomme ich eine der zwei Premium-Soundkarten (ASUS oder CREATIVE) die mit der getrennten zweiten Platine...in meinem Gehäuse untergebracht ?  Blockiert son 'n Ding nicht den Abluftstrom der Grafikkarte ? Das möchte ich nicht riskieren... 
Diese  neue USB- Soundkarte X7 von Creative kaufen ? mmh, ziemlich teuer das Gerät und nirgendwo gibt's z:Z. einen Vergleichstest zu lesen...oder reicht  ein Kopfhörerverstärker FiIO  ..?Auch fehlt mir noch ein guter blu-tooth Kopfhörer für den TV...der hat leider keinen Kopfhöreranschluß...man kann den allerdings über blu-tooth mit einem Kopfhörer "pairen". 
Welche sonstigen (bezahlbaren) Kopfhörer mit Klinke sind empfehlenswert ? Das Marktangebot ist sooo riesig...und die Beurteilungen im Internet helfen zumeist auch nur bedingt.Wenn man dann einen der vielgelobten Kopfhörer probehört...stimmt's nur wenig mit dem Gelobhudel überein...so ein teurer Bose-Blu-tooth Kopfhörer klang nicht schlecht, nur mir gefiel die Qualität der rundum Plastik Verarbeitung überhaupt nicht...

Ach, ja, verbunden wird das" janze Gedöns" über ein LAN Hausnetz und geschaltet von einer fritz-box 7490..was prima klappt...auch zusammen mit dem Fritz-fon.

Wer kann mir zu den obigen zwei Fragen Antworten bzw. tips geben ?  Nebenbei, hier tummeln sich scheinbar nur wenige user....

Gruß von flitze-katze            und wem das zu textlastig erscheint: "ICH könnte schon kürzer - will aber NICHT"


----------



## Chronik (8. März 2015)

Mal eine Frage, kann ich bei diesem Model das DVD-Laufwerk durch ein BD-Laufwerk, direkt über Alternate, austauschen lassen? 
Ich werde dann auch nochmal ALTERNATE_Sven fragen!


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2015)

Da musst du mal nachfragen. Die Rechner sind an sich ja schon fertig konfiguriert und werden so verkauft, wie angegeben.
Normaler Weise ist Alternate da aber kulant, die helfen dir da sicher weiter.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. März 2015)

Ich frage mich warum es keinen einzigen PC mit WaKü (kein All-in-one fertig Teil, sonder eine richtige) gibt 
Gerade für so ein(e) Magazin/Webseite ist es verwunderlich, man sollte meinen das man gerade von solchen Personen so etwas erwarten kann.
PCGH, liegt das an Alternate die das nicht machen wollen, oder an euch ?
Andere Hersteller/Webseiten/Shops bieten dies schon lange an.
Ich persönlich habe, seit ihr solche PC's anbietet bzw bewirbt, schon zwei Bekannte die WaKü wollten, auf eine andere Seite als Alternate verweisen müssen.
Ich merke gerade das OC auch nicht gemacht wird, hmm, enttäuscht ehrlich gesagt ein wenig.


----------



## Founder (9. März 2015)

Kann man bei dem Rechner eigentlich problemlos noch eine Soundkarte wie den Soundblaster Z einbauen.  Steckplatz vorhanden, keine Störung der Luftzirkulation (oder zusätzliche Gehäuse- Lüfter verbauen) und reicht die Kapazität des Netzteils. Bin für jede Antwort dankbar. 

Eine allgemeine Frage hätte ich noch, warum nicht mal einen solchen PC mit einem BIG Tower von Fractal Design? Schön viel Platz für späterer Nachrüstungen.


----------



## Flitze-Katze (9. März 2015)

Hallo, da braucht nix ausgetauscht zu werden: in dem Extrem-PCGH PC ist bereits ein solches blu-ray Laufwerk verbaut - von LG.Zumindest in meinem PC...
Zugehörige Software kann dann von der Service-Seite des Herstellers heruntergeladen werden.Was ich allerdings bis jetzo  n i c h t  managen konnte, war die Garantie-Erweiterung auf 5 Jahre.

Suche dafür die Serien-Nr. der ZOTAC Grafikkarte...zwecks Registrierung.Wer kann Hinweise geben, wo die Geräte-Serien-Nummer zu finden ist...im Geräte-Menü ist die nicht verzeichnet.Etwa irgendwo im Bios ? Auf dem Gerät ? Dann müßte ich das Ding wohl ausbauen...ungern...
Na ja, ev. liest das der ALTERNATE-Sven und äußert sich dazu freundlicherweise...die Serien-Nummer der zusätzlich von mir eingebauten SanDisk SSD habe ich vor dem Einbau notiert...noch besser wäre es, wenn die Serien-Nummern der verbauten Geräte in einem Begleit-Papier dem Kunden mitgeteilt würden.Nur so - als kleiner Hinweis zur Verbesserung der Verbraucher-Rechte LOL

Gruß  flitze-katze


----------



## PCGH_Phil (9. März 2015)

@Flitze-Katze: Hi, ich hab mal ein paar kleine Infos bezüglich Sound-Fragen:

Prinzipiell sollte es kein Problem sein, eine zusätzliche Soundkarte einzubauen. Das Board hat reichlich Steckplätze, selbst wenn man noch ein Zusatzboard etwa einer Asus Xonar STX 2 oder Creative Sound Blaster ZXR verbauen wollte. Die Zusatzboards bekommen außerdem ihre Daten über ein Kabel, nicht über einen PCIe-Stecker, die sind sozusagen "blind". Die könnte man also auch lose mit Panzertape irgendwo ins Gehäuse kleben, sie würden dennoch funktionieren (auch wenn das vielleicht nicht hübsch aussieht ).

Bei der Bestückung müsste man eventuell ein wenig umbauen, damit die Grafikkarte keine Luftnot bekommt und sowohl GPU als auch WLAN-Karte mit voller Geschwindigkeit angebunden werden können. Trotz nur 28 Lanes des i7-5820K solltest du dazu aber reichlich Möglichkeiten haben, die Soundkarte benötigt nur einen 1x-PCIe-Slot.

Ich würde mir das mit einer Hi-End-Soundkarte aber überlegen. Um aus der wirklich Nutzen zu ziehen, benötigt man auch sehr gute Audio-Hardware. Beispielsweise sollte man für eine STX II schon ein ordentliches Hi-Fi-Setup mit sehr guten Lautsprechern (mindestens gehobenes Hi-Fi-Einstiegssegment), einem guten Stereo-Verstärker (analog!) und dazu noch mindestens einen wirklich guten Kopfhörer besitzen. Nur für einen 150-Euro-Kopfhörer wäre so eine Soundkarte meiner Meinung nach Perlen vor die Säue. So ein Audio-Setup würde aber wahrscheinlich einen ordentlichen Batzen Geld kosten: Mittels loser Faustformel würde ich ungefährt das 5-10-fache des Preises der Soundkarte als Minimum ansetzen (vorausgesetzt, man kauft neu und baut nicht selbst).

Ich würde für "normalen" Gaming-Einsatz eher eine Asus U7 empfehlen. Die kommt locker mit einem 200-Euro-Kopfhörer zurecht, ist extern und macht daher keine Probleme beim Einbauen und hat eine ganz ordentliche Software mit brauchbarer Surround-Simulation, wenn man so etwas denn mag. Eine Creative Omni wäre auch okay, die ist klanglich allerdings nicht ganz so gut und hat eine recht basslastige Abstimmung - dafür ist die Software noch ein wenig mehr auf Gamer ausgelegt. 

Bei Kopfhörern gibt es einige gute Empfehlungen, doch da sich die Hörgewohnheiten von Mensch zu Mensch stark unterscheiden, kann man schlecht einen generellen Tipp geben. Es sei denn, es ist der Tipp zum ausführlichen Probehören, denn den gibt's bei solchen Fragen nicht umsonst immer wieder. Ich mag zum Beispiel den oft hochgelobten Beyerdynamic DT770 nicht übermäßig, obwohl er für rund 130 Euro ziemlich günstig ist (und ich ihn selbst besitze). Aber mir gefällt der etwas zugeschnürte, dumpfe Klang einfach nicht so gut wie bei einigen meiner anderen Hörer, durch die Bauweise empfinde ich auch die Bühne als etwas zu klein und die Ortung nicht toll - das muss aber nicht für jeden zutreffen, wenn man beispielsweise von einem Gaming-Headset kommt, ist der DT770 mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit eine regelrechte Offenbarung.

An dieser Stelle würde ich dich an unser Soundforum verweisen, in dem du alle wichtigen Infos bekommen kannst. Wenn du dort einen entsprechenden Thread erstellst, wirst du nicht nur kompetent beraten, sondern bekommst auf Anfrage sogar Musikläden in deiner Umgebung zum Probehören empfohlen. 
Array*[Guide] PC-Audio: Einführung, Kaufberatung, Links* 

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## Flitze-Katze (10. März 2015)

Hallo, Herr Reuther
DANKE für ihren sehr ausführlichen und höchst informativen Essay.
Werde ihren Hinweis auf das soundforum mal überdenken...Richtig,  im Prinzip würde mir - rein zum "Zocken"-  eine preisgünstige USB-Soundkarte genügen.Da ich- entsprechend dem fortgeschrittenen Lebensalter von 69 J. - geschuldet, sowieso einen gewissen Hörverlust im Bereich der oberen Klangtöne erlitten habe, würde dies wohl zweckgerichtet ausreichen.
Hatte mir allerdings - speziell für die Sound-Kulisse des TV - der hat relativ mickrige Lautsprecher (wie auch anders bei der geringen Bau-Stärke des Panels...) , schon 'mal eine 5.2 Anlage von Teufel - so im 2500 € Preissegment "angedacht" ... Ob sowas aber wirklich sinnvoll und Nutzen-Kosten mässig vertretbar ist..? Der beste Rat ihrerseits ist :  "..der Tipp zum ausführlichen Probehören"
Muss - beherzigt werden! 

 Alles klaro....und nochmals meinen Dank an Sie und die PCGH-Redaktion für viele interessante und (zumeist) hilfreiche Artikel in ihrer Fachzeitschrift..und hier im forum.

T'schüs und "Gutes Gelingen" ohne Schreibblockade und... haut dem Fehlerteufel auf die Pfoten...
Christoph alias Flitze-Katze


----------



## Founder (17. März 2015)

So hab den PC jetzt seit Samstag.  Konnte ohne Problem Virenscanner, Steam und Skyrim installieren. 

Jetzt taucht allerdings ein Problem auf. Wollte vom meinen altem Rechner mit USB Stick 64GB Dateien kopieren.

Mods für Skyrim, sowie SWTOR-Verzeichnis. Schon einige größere Dateien dabei, konnte aber alles problemlos auf den Stick kopieren.

Wenn ich jetzt aber versuche die Daten vom Stick wieder auf den PCGH-PC zu kopieren, beginnt zwar der Kopiervorgang, aber plötzlich hängt sich der PC komplett auf. Nur der Neustart per Restkopf hilft. Hab es schon mit ausscheiden und einfügen und dem kopieren von einzelnen Dateien versucht. Funktioniert dann zwar bei kleineren Dateien, aber sobald ich mehrere zusammenfasse oder sehr groß sind, bleibt der PC wieder hängen. Zuletzt versucht eine Datei von ca. 150 MB zu kopieren. Bei ca. 50% Status aufgehängt. 

Hab schon Google benutzt, aber keine Lösung gefunden.

Eine Idee voran es liegen kann.

Sonst hatte ich noch keine Probleme.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. März 2015)

Gute Frage, von sowas hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gehört. Im Notfall würde ich mich an die Alternate-Hotline wenden, die Garantie auf das komplette System ist schließlich der große Vorteil bei einem Komplett-PC-Kauf.


----------

